# Peco switches and Atlas track



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Are they compatible?


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

BNSF Fan said:


> Are they compatible?


Depends on the code of the rails.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

If the track is the kind that has the plastic base already attached, the various brands don't match up to each other. If you're talking track with only the ties molded on, then the different brands will mate up, but as was mentioned, you kinda need to pay attention to the code of the track. 

The various codes, such as 55, 80, 100 refer to the height of the rail above the ties. The higher the number, the taller the rail. So,if you're trying to match code 55 with code 80, there will be a bump where the two height differences meet. These can be kinda fixed by using shims to equal things out, or by grinding down some of the taller rails.

Good luck! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Short answer is yes. Even different codes are compatible, you just have to fudge a bit to get the tops of the rails to line up.

You might also find yourself having to shim some parts up a bit if the ties on one brand are thinner, and maybe have to tweak your joiners a little to get them to fit on a finer rail web.

But nothing that's too hard to work through.


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Peco "code 55" track*



BNSF Fan said:


> Are they compatible?


 While I agree with the previous replies, yes they are compatible; there is one thing to look out for. Peco has an unusual system for their "code 55 " rail. It's really code 70 rail buried deep enough in the plastic tie strip so that only .055" of rail projects above the ties. This is not a game changer, it can be worked around. I would Dremel cut a slot in the Peco rail right at the top of the ties. This would let you slip an Atlas code 55 rail joiner into the Peco rail. The other end would slide around the Atlas code 55 rail, in the normal fashion. 
Of course I don't know if you are using code 55 or a different rail size. One word on Atlas code 55 track (sectional or flex) It has oversize spike detail which does not work with older, deep flanged wheels. These wheels will bounce along the Atlas ties. Shallow flange wheels like Micro-Trains low profile type will work fine on Atlas code 55 track. I use Micro Engineering's code 55 flex track. It has smaller spikes and will work with the deep flanged wheels.
Just out of curiosity, since you are using Peco turnouts (good choice!) why not use Peco flex track too?

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm considering using the flex track as it seems it would be easier to do a layout by just going with what's in my head rather than trying to fit everything with a designing program.


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Why not just use Peco flex track.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

BNSF Fan said:


> I'm considering using the flex track as it seems it would be easier to do a layout by just going with what's in my head rather than trying to fit everything with a designing program.


Any decent layout design software has libraries for different brands of track, as well as tools for shaping flextrack. No "fitting" is required. If you can dream it, you can do it (apologies to Walt Disney).

Experimenting using software is ultimately cheaper (because you can buy only what you need) and less time consuming than using actual track. It also helps keep you honest, because the software helps prevent the "fudging" that can cause problematic kinks and gaps later. If you save different versions and variations of your plan, it's very easy to "revert" to a previous (the digital equivalent of ripping out a section and trying again).

IIRC you were using the Atlas software. This is probably why you're equating a designing program with "fitting". Atlas software is intended to sell Atlas sectional track. It's kind of like buying a jackknife and then wondering why you don't have all the fancy tools that come on a Swiss army knife.


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

I have been trying the Atlas software, and I am currently trying the Any Rail. Only trouble with Any Rail I'm not seeing much for the Peco track in the libraries. Maybe I'm missing something there.


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Ok, I did find Peco Fine Scale code 55 flex in Any Rail, so I'll be working with that.
Anyone know of a good place to get this track?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Good place to get pretty much anything MR related: http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/N-Sc...g=Y&sort=3&cat=1453&show=30&page=1&brand=Peco


----------

